# Thorichthys meeki ' Rio Subin' / Firemouth pair with eggs



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

This pair of F1 Rio Subin Firemouths have finally spawned. They are in a 70G tank with some SA Andinoacara pulcher and Cichlasoma dimerus since I didn't have another tank available. Love the display they give with the flared gills. Nothing quite like it!!


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Beautiful stuff notho!


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are great looking fish! Shocked at how gently they tell the other fish to move along... It was almost respectful... Not nearly as belligerent as my Convicts.

Are Thorichthys in general just less nasty for a Central American cichlid?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Great looking pair notho. Wish my meeki would get to spawning!


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

OK...now I'm really confused...lol I always thought only the male cichlids had the the longer dorsal fins. If this video is of a male and female Firemouth, they both have the long fins. How in the wolrd can you sex them without venting. I see the black markings on their side is different???

Nice Video and fish!


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

Another great CA cichlid, you certainly do have some great fish notho!!!


----------

